# Brisket help



## mrHarp (Mar 24, 2021)

I’m looking to smoke a brisket for the first time. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...
It’s a 3.5-4 lbs brisket well trimmed. I will be smoking it on a Grilla grill pellet smoker.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome to the forum mrHarp!
Maybe you could be a little more specific about what sort of help you're looking for.....


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 24, 2021)

For a brisket flat of that weight I recommend injecting 3 or 4 ounces of beefy broth, slightly salty, then use your favorite BBQ rub.  I prefer lower sugar rubs for beef so even salt, pepper, garlic powder will work great.

Dryness is your enemy, so I'd smoke it at 275° until you get some color and the internal is around 160°, then I wrap with a few pats of butter and some more beef broth, 2 ounces or so.  I continue to cook until the brisket tenders up, this will be somewhere around 200°, but you want to feel it done not trust a thermometer. 

Rest it in an insulated cooler for at least 2 hours. De-fat the foil juices, then slice and brush juice on the slices as you plate them. Only slice what you plate, brisket will dry out somewhat quickly.  I cook 4# flats for competition using this basic method (my injection has some phosphates) and they come out fine.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome to the best forum on the web!!
Thirdeye has some great advice. The only other thing I would add is that since you're using a pellet smoker, I might lower the temp to 250 or maybe even 225 to get more smoke on the meat (at least till you wrap it). I will increase your cook time, but you'll get better smoke flavor.

Let us know how it turns out and of course, don't forget to take and post pictures.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm with thirdeye as far as the temps. Too low a cook temp will dry out a small cut like that before it's done....


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from South Carolina.  You came to the right place for information.


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 24, 2021)

Once you get some level of bark, pan and wrap it with water in the pan but with the meat sitting on a cooling rack to keep it of the liquid and finish it in the oven.
Saves money on pellets and run time on the smoker.
Also whatever internal temp you decide is fully cooked you need to pay attention to "carry over" cooking.
The meat continues to cook after you pull it so if you put it in an insulated container to let it cool down, it can become over cooked if your pull temp too high.


----------



## TXBBQinAZ (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome to SMF mrHarp. A lot of great advice on the site and folks willing to help out!

Enjoy the flat.

-Stephen


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  You've already found out this is the best place to be!  All above is excellent advice.  You'll find after doing a few Briskets, what works for you.  Every Brisket cooks differently.  Good luck, and post some pictures.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 29, 2021)

you got some good advise from good people here, follow their guides or modify slightly.  Smoking is all about personal taste, so do it different ways till you find your right method   but only change one thing at a time and write down what you did for a reference next time if it's what you enjoy.  and Welcome to the forum


----------

